# Found some kind of bear city



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Found tons of bear sign. At least two bears. One blonde one black. Found a bear highway of some kind. Every waterhole in the drainage had tracks and some were fairly fresh. Not huge tracks. Biggest were around 4" pads. Swirling winds made it tough to call and thick cover is making it hard to glass. At least I have a honey hole I can bait in when I finally draw a tag. .375 ruger cartridge for reference.


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

What unit?


----------



## schoolhousegrizz (Nov 23, 2014)

Cool pics by the way.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Currant creek. Probably 4 dozen camper trailers parked in the heart of my honey hole as I type this


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like you're in a good area. I like picture number 4. I've watched them do that a few times. They usually scratch their backs on a tree, then reach up behind them, grab the top, pull it down and snap it over their shoulder.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

longbow, there was a lot of black hair stuck to it. some blonde ones stuck to another tree. with memorial day weekend camping happening all over, and the fact I only have one day to hunt next week, it'll be a long shot but im just happy I found some bear sign at all.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Take me down to the bearadise city where the grass is green and the girls are pretty! Okay, I'll show myself to the door. Cool pics!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my hunt's over. went up to bear city yesterday. no new tracks, but the rubs had more fur on em. brown, blonde, and black. couldn't call any in but found a few sheds and spoiled a coyote's attempts at harassing a doe and her two yearlings. he saw me and took off but i didn't have time to get a shot on him. would've been satisfying to whack him with the .375


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

What is the best way to protect oneself from bear while overnight backpacking? I know the basics of not having food in the tent, placing food high above their reach out from a tree and away from camp. Any other good precautions?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

get a bear tag and I promise you will never see one. 


you got the right idea for bear safety. keep a gun in the tent cause bear spray in a tent is a bad idea and if the bear is already in the tent you have good cause for defense.


----------

